# Sensors



## Bronco Billy (Jun 21, 2019)

Both my daughter and son were given sensors today. My daughter had been on the list for the Libre since before her GCSEs. Our DSNs have been challenging the criteria laid down by the CCG to try and improve access for patients. It appears they have had some success with this. We really wanted the Libre for her exams, but she still wants it anyway.

Our son’s numbers have been low at night very regularly, despite lowering his basal rates on more than one occasion. He has been loaned a Dexcom 4 (the team are using up the stock before switching to the G6) to establish when this is happening to see if there is a pattern. He may be given a G6 if the G4 is shown to be of sufficient benefit.

An interesting few weeks lie ahead.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 23, 2019)

Hope the sensors work out well for you all @Bronco Billy - that extra information can really help you stay one step ahead!


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jun 23, 2019)

Hope you find them useful. We’ve had a Libre for just over a week and are finding it really helpful but have only got 6 months funding of it so will probably end up paying for a G6 eventually (her management is pretty good and she only got the Libre as they’re swinging funding based on anxiety while she sees the psychologist).


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 23, 2019)

Good to hear that your children have both got the sensors now.
An excellent idea for the exams especially.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 23, 2019)

Bronco Billy said:


> Our son’s numbers have been low at night very regularly, despite lowering his basal rates on more than one occasion. He has been loaned a Dexcom 4 (the team are using up the stock before switching to the G6) to establish when this is happening to see if there is a pattern. He may be given a G6 if the G4 is shown to be of sufficient benefit.


The G4 isn't that accurate so do be warned. I find results are better with week two of use


----------



## Bronco Billy (Jun 24, 2019)

So far so good. There is a bit of a time lag with each, but that is to be expected. Naturally, since the Libre and G4 were fitted, the night-time lows (which was the reason both were given to us) have now stopped without any input from us. Typical!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 30, 2019)

Well Billy - they both have an entire lifetime in front of them to get used to tedious little frustrations like disappearing symptoms as suddenly as they appeared.  It won't be the last time!

(It's still bloody frustrating though even now I've eventually immured myself to just shrugging my shoulders and not wasting energy on raging about it.  I'd be dead already by now if I'd carried on doing that, I reckon.)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 10, 2019)

I spotted on Twitter the other day that it seems Dexcom might be stopping all but G6 fairly soon. Not sure how that will affect people who’ve got functioning transmitters/receivers etc with lots of life left in them?


----------



## Bronco Billy (Jul 10, 2019)

It wouldn’t surprise me if that happens. My son’s team only gave him then G4 as they had them in stock to use up. Once he has used all the transmitters they gave him, he’s going on a Libre anyway, which we’re quite happy with.


----------



## Donnybrook (Aug 29, 2019)

Glad that your children have got sensors by now.


----------

